
One Chip to Rule Them All - jcr
https://github.com/mist-devel/mist-board/wiki
======
mchahn
It has always been possible to use an fpga and program it like a cpu and it's
software. In other words the chip can be loaded to look like another chip when
switching "apps". This post shows a clever use for this. They can load in
different old CPUs as needed.

This trick was done in a video processor long ago. An fpga was loaded with a
different hardware accelerator for each video transition only when the
transition was needed. That was the good-old days when video had crazy wipes
and dissolves way too often. Thank goodness those days are gone.

